# Loake Shoes.



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Hope I spelled it correctly. What is the general opinion of these shoes?
I've found a shop in Melbourne that sells Church (but a little over my budget) and Loake which I could afford.
Also a couple of other English brands whose names escape me at the moment but I've never seen mentioned in the forums.

Mychael


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I think the relative price of Loake (you can see them online too) shows their relative standing versus Tricker's, C&J, Church's, Cheaney, Sargent, etc. - while some of these punch above their weight I get the feeling that Loake doesn't particularly. The leather won't be as good - mostly corrected grain and cheaper build quality. That's not to say they're _terrible_ by any means.

Of course if you like a pair and they're cheap enough, give them a try and report back!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I would stick to the 1880 range. The rest, as Rossini says, is not so good.


----------



## penguin vic (Sep 20, 2007)

mipcar said:


> Hope I spelled it correctly. What is the general opinion of these shoes?
> I've found a shop in Melbourne that sells Church (but a little over my budget) and Loake which I could afford.
> Also a couple of other English brands whose names escape me at the moment but I've never seen mentioned in the forums.
> 
> Mychael


The Loake 1880 range is good for the price. Far better than most of the stuff you find in Melbourne. Is the shop McCloud's? They're really good people there although you'll save a ton of money if you order through Pediwear, especially as they'll give you 15% off after your first Loake order.


----------



## St. James (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a "Rugby" from the Shoemaker Collection - a pretty nice shoe, good value for money. It is not the same league as C&J or Trickers, but the quality is okay.

Try Herring Shoes (www.herringshoes.co.uk) for Loakes Seconds to find out whether you like those shoes. Maybe they will also post to Australia.


----------



## Lord Berners (Jan 17, 2006)

They may be a little out of your price range, but I STRONGLY suggeset you go to 'American Tailors' (68 Bourke Street, next to Pelligrini's) and speak to Tony or Sebastian, They stock Crockett and Jones shoes and although they only have the more expensive 'Handgrade' line on the shelf, they can order in anything from the C&J Catalouge. They are far and away the best shoes you are going to find in Melbourne.

I own a number of C&J handgrades and I am very, very happy with them.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I was curious about them myself, so I ordered a pair of the 1880 Exeters from Herring Shoes a couple days ago. Just shipped. From what I see they look great, but I'll find out quality soon after delivery and hopefully remember to post back here.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Loake 1880s in calf are OK, and I've had decent luck w/ Loake suedes such as the Kempton chukka boots. The calfskins take a decent shine, are comfortable, and look good while they last.

However, once you wear through the soles (not particularly durable) on a pair even of 1880s, you won't want to get them replaced, whereas a pair even of bench-grade C&Js or Aldens will go through a pair or two of soles easily and still be worth resoling.

So saving up for the C&Js may be worth it. As you're in Oz, you're not far shipping-wise from www.plal.com in Malaysia, which has good prices on C&Js.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

In black, Loake are a standard City shoe. They are on sale widely in The Square Mile; probably more than any other brand.

People on this forum get snifffy about corrected grain, but Loake plain black Oxfords are sound and good value IMO. 

Loake monk shoes in black did not look too shabby either. All styles for about £69 in a shop in Newgate Street only yesterday (and I am sure plenty of other places I did not look).

What more do you need ?


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Although most Loake shoes (with the possible exception of the 1880 line) are not in the same league as C&J and other brands, they are still perfectly serviceable IMO. 

I bought a pair of black Loake L1 oxfords (Herring Shoes calls them "budget oxfords") for £68 from Pediwear about a year ago when I was still learning about English shoes, and desperately needed another pair of black to fill a gap. Although they are made from side leather and half-lined, they are still solid, goodyear welted leather shoes. They have taken a shine very well, and after a few wearings were comfortable. For what I paid, they were a purchase I didn't regret, and it's highly unlikely I could have bought shoes locally at that price and obtained anything remotely decent.

Would I buy these again? No, because I've learned a lot since then; if I bought another pair of Loakes they would be solid calf leather and from their 1880 line. I do plan to buy another pair of black oxfords, but they will likely be C&J.

Bottom line, I think Loake does get a bit of a bad rap on this forum, but IMO they are a good entry-level English shoe.

Geoff


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I could make a case for Loake being the most important British shoe.

Why? Because they are a 'bread and butter' brand that people can wear on a daily basis without worrying about cost. Loakes are like Saxone shoes used to be. The brand you look to when you want a pair of respectable shoes for Monday to Friday at the office, or church on Sunday, funerals etc.

They are not a brand for the shoe fetish brigade.

If you are wearing a decent pair of Loakes, you will better dressed than 90% of the other men in The City.

Unless you are going around with a microscope you are not going to spot big differences in leather quality in many black shoes. A black Oxford is a similar style across several manufacturers.

Most importantly, Loake is affordable and available - an alternative to the comfortable, Cornish pasty shoes and fashion styles that currently flood the rest of the market, without going to the minority, shoe-obsessive niche.

I have often had Loakes and Saxone business shoes repaired. They will take a half sole and still have reasonable uppers for a long time. You could even put Woolworth's rubber soles on them at the outset, though that will also be a heinous crime in the eyes of many.

Another great point about Loakes is that they offer the old 'Royal' style - a long wingtip in burgundy and black polished leather for about £100. Sadly they do not offer cordovan. 'Royals' were a very evocative name from the old skinhead days.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Kingstonian said:


> Another great point about Loakes is that they offer the old 'Royal' style - a long wingtip in burgundy and black polished leather for about £100. Sadly they do not offer cordovan. 'Royals' were a very evocative name from the old skinhead days.


Ahhhhh, the old Royal brogues ! Famous for the metal taps that Loake fitted to them as I recall.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Purchase them on line from Herringshoes or Pediwear. Delivered to NZ in 5 days from the UK and a lot cheaper then the Aussie stores. Also your V.A.T refund should cover your postage.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Ahhhhh, the old Royal brogues ! Famous for the metal taps that Loake fitted to them as I recall.


The Royals from The Ivy Shop or Squire Shop never had metal taps. They were cordovan shoes as well. However Loake style is faithful to the original.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Rossini said:


> I think the relative price of Loake (you can see them online too) shows their relative standing versus Tricker's, C&J, Church's, Cheaney, Sargent, etc. - while some of these punch above their weight I get the feeling that Loake doesn't particularly. The leather won't be as good - mostly corrected grain and cheaper build quality. That's not to say they're _terrible_ by any means.
> 
> Of course if you like a pair and they're cheap enough, give them a try and report back!


Depends on definition of "cheap" I guess.. The Churches were in the +$600 range and the Loake in the +$300.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

penguin vic said:


> The Loake 1880 range is good for the price. Far better than most of the stuff you find in Melbourne. Is the shop McCloud's? They're really good people there although you'll save a ton of money if you order through Pediwear, especially as they'll give you 15% off after your first Loake order.


Yes , McClouds's.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Lord Berners said:


> They may be a little out of your price range, but I STRONGLY suggeset you go to 'American Tailors' (68 Bourke Street, next to Pelligrini's) and speak to Tony or Sebastian, They stock Crockett and Jones shoes and although they only have the more expensive 'Handgrade' line on the shelf, they can order in anything from the C&J Catalouge. They are far and away the best shoes you are going to find in Melbourne.
> 
> I own a number of C&J handgrades and I am very, very happy with them.


Yup, had a browse at the American Tailor, great little shop and nice people in there. I think I spoke to Tony. That was the place I saw my first pair of cordovan shoes. For the moment though a bit too expensive for me to shop there.

Mychael


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree; try www.herringshoes.co.uk. The savings you make on VAT will cover the freight to Oz. The 1880s are good but the calf on the lower collections is not so good. However, if you are anything like NZ, Loakes will be way better than anything else on offer.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*A Good Honest shoe*

Loakes are a good honest shoe. In the 1880 range there are also some rather lovely styles that stand out. Compared to most other English shoe makers the prices are cheap - Herrings and Pediwear offer very competitive prices on Loake - the most you'll pay is £125 for top of the range 1880s

Now to the downside. If what you want is a really really well made , last you for 30 years, wow feel the leather quality shoe, Loake is not for you.
I have a pair of 1880s in suede and I find them uncomfortable underfoot. A shoe retailer explained that it is because I have got used to Church's ( I know, I know :devil . In my Loakes the middle part of the heel is plastic disguised to look like wood or leather, but the top piece is leather. This is the source of my discomfort for it doesn't absorb shock as much as leather does. Also the footbed seems less substantial than C&Js or the dreaded Prada crippled Church's.icon_smile_big


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Leather man said:


> Loakes are a good honest shoe. In the 1880 range there are also some rather lovely styles that stand out. Compared to most other English shoe makers the prices are cheap - Herrings and Pediwear offer very competitive prices on Loake - the most you'll pay is £125 for top of the range 1880s
> 
> Now to the downside. If what you want is a really really well made , last you for 30 years, wow feel the leather quality shoe, Loake is not for you.
> I have a pair of 1880s in suede and I find them uncomfortable underfoot. A shoe retailer explained that it is because I have got used to Church's ( I know, I know :devil . In my Loakes the middle part of the heel is plastic disguised to look like wood or leather, but the top piece is leather. This is the source of my discomfort for it doesn't absorb shock as much as leather does. Also the footbed seems less substantial than C&Js or the dreaded Prada crippled Church's.icon_smile_big


Agreed LM.

I had a pair of Gloucester from the 1880 range and had the same problems as you with the heels. Also the soles didn't last very long and the shoes ended up looking quite shabby quite quickly. I did contemplate sending them for a factory repair but never got round to it. I tend to stick to Cheaney now for my every day shoes, £ for £ they seem to wear better.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Groover said:


> Agreed LM.
> 
> I had a pair of Gloucester from the 1880 range and had the same problems as you with the heels. Also the soles didn't last very long and the shoes ended up looking quite shabby quite quickly. I did contemplate sending them for a factory repair but never got round to it. I tend to stick to Cheaney now for my every day shoes, £ for £ they seem to wear better.


Cheaney are a good shoe at a very good price for the quality I think. Herrings ( no I don't work for them!) is a good place to get Cheaneys but it is a pity they don't sell the Signature range as I think this is the nicest range Cheaney do.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
The problem I have with Loake is simply that, unfortunately, they can no longer be called an "English" shoe. All but the 1880 shoes are made in Spain, Portugal and India and, apparently, the 1880s are made overseas but welted in England. Due to our terrible country of origin laws in the UK this is enough for them to put "made in England" on the shoe. Sadly this also applies to 99% of the Barker range (I recently received a refund from them having placed an order for what I had assumed was an English-made shoe). 

I think it would be a good idea to start a sticky thread here, updated as necessary over time, showing which "English" shoe companies have actually chosen to continue manufacturing in this country. I won't mention their name here as I don't want to libel them if my source is incorrect but I have even heard that one of the big names who are frequently praised on this forum now have their shoes made in India and welted in Northampton.

Chris.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Leather man said:


> Cheaney are a good shoe at a very good price for the quality I think. Herrings ( no I don't work for them!) is a good place to get Cheaneys but it is a pity they don't sell the Signature range as I think this is the nicest range Cheaney do.


Agreed, the problem is that not many retailers sell Cheaney (branded) shoes. That said the factory shop will happily pop over to the factory and sell you any style from their current catalogue, at the normal retail price.

ChrisTC, I think the idea of a sticky about the "English Made" shoes would be a good idea. I guess the question should along the lines of "How much of the shoe making process is completed in England" The results could be quite enlightening I imagine...


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> The problem I have with Loake is simply that, unfortunately, they can no longer be called an "English" shoe. All but the 1880 shoes are made in Spain, Portugal and India and, apparently, the 1880s are made overseas but welted in England. Due to our terrible country of origin laws in the UK this is enough for them to put "made in England" on the shoe. Sadly this also applies to 99% of the Barker range (I recently received a refund from them having placed an order for what I had assumed was an English-made shoe).
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to start a sticky thread here, updated as necessary over time, showing which "English" shoe companies have actually chosen to continue manufacturing in this country. I won't mention their name here as I don't want to libel them if my source is incorrect but I have even heard that one of the big names who are frequently praised on this forum now have their shoes made in India and welted in Northampton.
> ...


Well that's not Church's then!! - they are never praised on this forum!:icon_smile_big: Actually I know that Church's make all their "made in England" shoes from beginning to end in England. One poster claimed he had heard Church's were now made in Poland! Such is the hatred for Church's shoes their demise has become an urban myth!

You are quite right about Loake - that's how they keep their prices so low. My source told me you have to go all the way up to Crockett and Jones prices ( and above) to find shoes that are truly made in England. I don't know what that means for Cheaney but I think most of their stuff is truly made in England - at least their more expensive ranges.

Reading your post again I am now wondering if you are refering to Crockett and Jones - it would be a real shocker if you are, and it would explain how they are keeping their prices lower than Church's , then again could it be Trickers? Oh, you shouldn't have said it, we will all be restless now until we find out!


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Leather man said:


> I don't know what that means for Cheaney but I think most of their stuff is truly made in England - at least their more expensive ranges.


Hi LM,

According the gentleman in the factory shop all the processes for their goodyear welted shoes are completed in the factory at Desborough. This is also stated in the their catalogue, it would be foolish to state something in printed material they couldn't back up, they'd have trading standards crawling all over them.

I'm aware of the Church's processes (used to work for them years ago) and they are most definately all in the UK. It's my understanding that Grenson's Rose collection are fully English made. A bit more investigation will be required for other manufacturers, that said, I would be very very surprised if C&J weren't all "Made In England".

As I said perhaps the question to the manufacturers should be along the line of "How much of the shoe making process in performed in England"


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
I honestly don't know how to put this without stirring up ill-feeling. My source is the owner of a rival shoe company in London and so he has something of a vested interest obviously. However he only singled out the one company for criticism.

I know Tricker's shoes are 100% made in England, as are the Grenson Rose collection shoes as mentioned before (although all the other Grenson ranges are now made abroad). Sanders shoes are meant to be 100% English too despite the incredibly low prices. I have just bought a pair of their Chukkas (the Highate model) and I'm very pleased with them actually. 

In the end we just have to trust manufacturers to tell us the truth at some point don't we? If they are able to exploit loopholes and say things are made here when (really) they aren't then what can we do?

Chris.

EDIT: For the original poster- I am very sorry for taking your thread "off-topic"! In answer to your original post, have you considered Sanders Shoes or even buying from the Tricker's factory shop which now operates on eBay UK? Just search for Tricker's and factory as they always include that in their listing titles. You could get a pair of Tricker's perfects shipped to you in Australia for £155 inc postage. For Sanders shoes see Pediwear or the Sanders site itself which offers international mail order. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> I honestly don't know how to put this without stirring up ill-feeling. My source is the owner of a rival shoe company in London and so he has something of a vested interest obviously. However he only singled out the one company for criticism.
> 
> I know Tricker's shoes are 100% made in England, as are the Grenson Rose collection shoes as mentioned before (although all the other Grenson ranges are now made abroad). Sanders shoes are meant to be 100% English too despite the incredibly low prices. I have just bought a pair of their Chukkas (the Highate model) and I'm very pleased with them actually.
> ...


Chris - thanks for this. I dont' think you should share more if you feel you ought not to. I also think you are right to say that without inside info all we can do is go by what the manufacturers state on the product, whether we trust them or not.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

chrstc said:


> EDIT: For the original poster- I am very sorry for taking your thread "off-topic"! In answer to your original post, have you considered Sanders Shoes or even buying from the Tricker's factory shop which now operates on eBay UK? Just search for Tricker's and factory as they always include that in their listing titles. You could get a pair of Tricker's perfects shipped to you in Australia for £155 inc postage. For Sanders shoes see Pediwear or the Sanders site itself which offers international mail order. Hope this helps.


£155 is the Tricker's sale price. I bought four pairs in the January sale and have my eye on a couple of new designs. Can you buy perfect shoes from the factory shop at that price when the sale is finished?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Groover said:


> Hi LM,
> 
> According the gentleman in the factory shop all the processes for their goodyear welted shoes are completed in the factory at Desborough. This is also stated in the their catalogue, it would be foolish to state something in printed material they couldn't back up, they'd have trading standards crawling all over them.
> 
> ...


Hi Groover - thank you for the info. I am glad to hear that about Cheaney and am not surprised. I agree that it would be very very surprising if C&J were not all made in England too. Chris however made a cryptic remark when he said that it is a big name that is very well respected on this forum - hence I wondered about C&J - but that would be a bomb shell!

Very interesting that you used to work for Church's - what was your job there? I have many Church's shoes, and I am very pleased with them ( I have C&J and Edward Green too - so have other makes to compare them with - as well as my one pair of Loake 1880s).


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> £155 is the Tricker's sale price. I bought four pairs in the January sale and have my eye on a couple of new designs. Can you buy perfect shoes from the factory shop at that price when the sale is finished?


Hi,
I bought a pair in the Jermyn Street sale myself but you can buy them for less than that on eBay. The £155 I quoted includes the postage to Australia which is £55 (UK postage is £10). Just do a search on eBay. Some of the shoes may be seconds but they are described when this is the case and that doesn't seem to apply to many of the shoes on there at the moment. The username of the eBayer to look out for is ReTricker1829

Hope this helps,
Chris.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Leather man said:


> Chris - thanks for this. I dont' think you should share more if you feel you ought not to. I also think you are right to say that without inside info all we can do is go by what the manufacturers state on the product, whether we trust them or not.


Thanks very much. I have contacted the company concerned actually and asked them about the rumours. If they deny or confirm them then I will post back about that. I think it is only fair.

Chris.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*Rumours*

Chris you are a gentleman - thank you :icon_smile:

LM


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Leather man said:


> Hi Groover - thank you for the info. I am glad to hear that about Cheaney and am not surprised. I agree that it would be very very surprising if C&J were not all made in England too. Chris however made a cryptic remark when he said that it is a big name that is very well respected on this forum - hence I wondered about C&J - but that would be a bomb shell!
> 
> Very interesting that you used to work for Church's - what was your job there? I have many Church's shoes, and I am very pleased with them ( I have C&J and Edward Green too - so have other makes to compare them with - as well as my one pair of Loake 1880s).


Hi LM,

Many years ago c91-92 whilst at college I worked for A Jones & Sons in Birmingham. At the time they were part of Church's group. They used to sell primarily Church's, Barkers, Cheaney by order, they also had a lot of styles made for them by Cheaney (Tyne, Tees & Taber : Oxford Brogue, Semi Brogue & cap) and Loake.

It was great coming into contact and learning about fine shoes at such an early age. Ever since that time I've always worn welted shoes.

At present I only have a pair of Legate left in my Church's collection, I originally bought these shoes some 16 years ago and they're still on the original soles. My favourite pairs were Shannon in black which were factory repaired three times before they started to look shabby and a pair of Grafton Crup, now they were nice :icon_smile:.

As of today I've got 4 pairs of Cheaney : Brompton (Black Derby Squared Toe) x 2, Jay (Black Derby) and Carlton in Leaf Brown. A pair of Grenson Radley in Tan and two pairs of C&J handgrade : Leeds (Tan) & Aintree (Black)

The C&J are very nice but the leather is too soft for daily use (I'm hard on my shoes) at work so I use my Cheaney's day in day out and keep my C&J for best. It still baffles my wife why I've got £800 of shoes that only get worn a couple of times a month :icon_smile_big:

Cheers
G


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
I've just heard back from the company concerned and they have assured me that their shoes are still made from start to finish in Northampton. I don't know who to believe but, as LM and I agreed above, how can you ever know without insider information. At some point you just have to trust the companies that you choose to deal with. 

Chris.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, stumbled across this place by accident, and im amazed to find you all discussing the shoes that i make every day at work! Im currently working at Trickers, have worked at others too such as Lobbs and have family working at C&J, I can assure you that if the shoe is goodyear welted, it is made completely here in Northampton.

Cheaneys is owned by the Churches group, so a Cheaneys shoe is basically a Churches shoe on a Cheaneys last and pattern, they are both owned by Prada.

As for shoes made abroad, we make a very small amount of glued soles, maybe 40 or 50 pairs a year! If required, from time to time, work is subbed out to 'stuck-on' manufacturers, overseas, to make a more slimline or sporty shoe, as most of the manufacturers left here do not have the machinery to make these, it all went abroad, years ago now, as its far cheaper to import than manufacture. This type of shoe is cheap to make, doesn't last long and cannot be re-soled, you guys don't seem the types to be buying these shoes though, you all sound like connoisseurs.

Concerning other questions asked in this thread, hmm, Trickers factory shop does not sell firsts, only seconds, as do all factory shops, firsts are available on Ebay I believe, although its random, would normally state in the ad.

Although I work at Trickers, if I was buying a mid-range channelled or light shoe (Edward Green and John Lobb being top of the range, Trickers, Churches, Cheaneys and C&J being 'mid-range' and Loakes, Grenson, Sanders etc being the lower) I would have C&J, they really are well made (you guys say your shoes are well made, but I actually SEE them get made). If you want a boot with a nice double sole then Trickers are the best at this, its our niche really.

I seem to be making a lot of sale shoes for Jermyn St this week, all on the same last, the 'stow boot' one, which we just call 'heavies', although these are the shoe versions, brogues and plain fronts, some with a split reverse storm welt and some with a flat welt, all with a double leather sole, all tan or black though, not had any brown ones yet so unsure if there will be any at all! we have a thousand pairs to get through so dont expect the sale to end

Lastly, you cant really go wrong with any shoes made in Northampton, and thanks a lot for keeping me in a job! :aportnoy:

P.S. I get 3 pairs for £45 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Thank you Tricker for bestowing some clarity and objective personal insight to this thread. Your post is likely to be quoted extensively. With this said, I still hate you... 3 pair of Trickers for £45!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tricker,
Welcome to the forum. I was up in Northampton over Christmas visiting family. I found Crockett and Jones, but not Trickers which I thought would be at the end of Perry Street in St. Michaels Road.

I am also confused to see the factory store advertised on ebay is at another address in Northampton - near Abington Square.

It would be great to see a pair of size 9 Belgraves in tan on ebay. Hint, hint.

Do you get much work recrafting customers shoes ? It is a service advertised on the website, but I wondered if it generates much business.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

We are on st michaels road, thats the front of the factory, the back has the car park and factory shop which is up a side road off abington square, thats why 2 addresses.

We get a fair few of customer returns that the handmakers upstairs strip down and re-welt by hand for us to re-sole and heel. The state some come back in is really bad, worn to death, im sure they are just hoping for us to knacker them up so we have to provide a new pair as stated, but we can always remake them :icon_smile_big:

Anybody seen Kinky Boots, they made that in our factory!


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

tricker -- great quality shoes at a good price. What do you think of Grenson's former Masterpiece line? How about Alfred Sargent and their top-of-the-line stuff?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

tricker said:


> Anybody seen Kinky Boots, they made that in our factory!


I have not seen the film but it was mentioned in the radio 4 documentary about Northampton shoemakers that was extensively discussed on this forum a few months ago.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=77552&highlight=ray+gosling


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

Grenson are making very few pairs of shoes nowadays compared to what they used to produce, I cant comment on the workmanship of them, same with Sargents, as they are not in northampton town centre so Ive never been in them, worked with people who have though.

Basically we are all copying each others shoes to try to get business, thats how it works, some factories are more geared towards certain styles though, or have certain shapes of last that buyers prefer, we all source the same materials, and the only difference really is that your lobbs and greens are hand lasted and all the rest use a '4A' pull toe laster to automate lasting, we all machine welt and sole stitch, unless you order handmades, then they are hand lasted and hand welted to a hand made insole, still machine stitched though. Standard of all the companies left are quite high, if it wasnt they would be out of business, when my dad started work there was a shoe factory on every street corner in Northampton, now very few remain, As a result the 'Made in England' stamp has increased the value of english goodyear welted or handmade shoes, its really what your paying for, tradition and brand and the assurance that the best materials possible were used in the making.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

Tricker: Welcome aboard. It's great to have a Northampton insider sharing information with us shoe freaks.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

The shop you might be referring to in Melbourne is McCloud. I think you're better of trying them on at McClouds then ordering the same model online from pediwear or plal. I think DJs sells Loake too.

On the subject of Loake.

Bought these Loakes for my brother on Ebay. They seemed to be the cheapest unworn shoes I could purchase on Ebay that were good year welt constructed and in my brother's size. Cost me 33 pound including shipping. My brother didn't like the original colour so I darkened them and antiqued the toe and heal.

*Before:*










*After:*




























They look a few years old. Perhaps 80s. Can anyone date them?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*interesting!*



tricker said:


> Grenson are making very few pairs of shoes nowadays compared to what they used to produce, I cant comment on the workmanship of them, same with Sargents, as they are not in northampton town centre so Ive never been in them, worked with people who have though.
> 
> Basically we are all copying each others shoes to try to get business, thats how it works, some factories are more geared towards certain styles though, or have certain shapes of last that buyers prefer, we all source the same materials, and the only difference really is that your lobbs and greens are hand lasted and all the rest use a '4A' pull toe laster to automate lasting, we all machine welt and sole stitch, unless you order handmades, then they are hand lasted and hand welted to a hand made insole, still machine stitched though. Standard of all the companies left are quite high, if it wasnt they would be out of business, when my dad started work there was a shoe factory on every street corner in Northampton, now very few remain, As a result the 'Made in England' stamp has increased the value of english goodyear welted or handmade shoes, its really what your paying for, tradition and brand and the assurance that the best materials possible were used in the making.


It is good to have you on board Tricker. You'll find quite few "shoe nuts" here! Its great to have some inside info.

Are you saying that Edward Green and Lobb are in fact no better than Trickers C&J, Church's etc - in terms of quality? Also it would appear that the implication of your comment is that Loake are also as good as the rest if you guys are soucing the same materials and using the same methods of construction. I wonder if some of us have been paying too much for our shoes! :icon_pale:


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*sad*



Groover said:


> Hi LM,
> 
> Many years ago c91-92 whilst at college I worked for A Jones & Sons in Birmingham. At the time they were part of Church's group. They used to sell primarily Church's, Barkers, Cheaney by order, they also had a lot of styles made for them by Cheaney (Tyne, Tees & Taber : Oxford Brogue, Semi Brogue & cap) and Loake.
> 
> ...


It was sad what happened to A. Jones - now Jones Bootmaker ( have a very good repair service however). I spoke to a manager of one store in Manchester when Church's were ditching them who felt that they were no longer good enough for Church's.

I also have a couple of Shannons which I love and a Grafton in Burgundy Crup. I wonder why your Grafton Crup is no longer with you - I thought this shoe would last a life time.

Thanks for you input

LM


----------



## adrian07 (Aug 3, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> I could make a case for Loake being the most important *British* shoe..


If my memory serves me, I believe them to be Indian/British, not British.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

tricker said:


> Grenson are making very few pairs of shoes nowadays compared to what they used to produce, I cant comment on the workmanship of them, same with Sargents, as they are not in northampton town centre so Ive never been in them, worked with people who have though.
> 
> Basically we are all copying each others shoes to try to get business, thats how it works, some factories are more geared towards certain styles though, or have certain shapes of last that buyers prefer, we all source the same materials, and the only difference really is that your lobbs and greens are hand lasted and all the rest use a '4A' pull toe laster to automate lasting, we all machine welt and sole stitch, unless you order handmades, then they are hand lasted and hand welted to a hand made insole, still machine stitched though. Standard of all the companies left are quite high, if it wasnt they would be out of business, when my dad started work there was a shoe factory on every street corner in Northampton, now very few remain, As a result the 'Made in England' stamp has increased the value of english goodyear welted or handmade shoes, its really what your paying for, tradition and brand and the assurance that the best materials possible were used in the making.


Many thanks for your insights, most helpful.

Could you advise which range of your shoes have closed channel soles, I've seen various pictures of certain styles, some do, some don't.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Leather man said:


> It was sad what happened to A. Jones - now Jones Bootmaker ( have a very good repair service however). I spoke to a manager of one store in Manchester when Church's were ditching them who felt that they were no longer good enough for Church's.
> 
> I also have a couple of Shannons which I love and a Grafton in Burgundy Crup. I wonder why your Grafton Crup is no longer with you - I thought this shoe would last a life time.
> 
> ...


The Graftons are still going strong, albeit on my fathers feet. The day I bought them he commented on how nice they were and subsequently every time he saw me wear them he always made a point of talking about them. In the end I gave them to him.

I'm currently looking for a new cordovan shoe, I'm seriously tempted by a pair of Shannon....hmmm


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Groover said:


> The Graftons are still going strong, albeit on my fathers feet. The day I bought them he commented on how nice they were and subsequently every time he saw me wear them he always made a point of talking about them. In the end I gave them to him.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a new cordovan shoe, I'm seriously tempted by a pair of Shannon....hmmm


You are a very kind man! I also have Shannon in Burgundy Crup - not cheap but great shoe - I love it and wear it even more than my Grafton Crups! So I'd say go for it........


----------



## penguin vic (Sep 20, 2007)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> The problem I have with Loake is simply that, unfortunately, they can no longer be called an "English" shoe.


Is your problem one of quality or simply that you like to purchase made in England products? From your post it seems like the latter.

Just curious because I often hear people declare country of manufacture as a quality problem without going into what the actual quality problem is.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

penguin vic said:


> Is your problem one of quality or simply that you like to purchase made in England products? From your post it seems like the latter.
> 
> Just curious because I often hear people declare country of manufacture as a quality problem without going into what the actual quality problem is.


Hello,
You are correct in your assumption. I believe that a company should stay true to its origins so, if they are an English company (and not an importer etc obviously as that is an entirely different matter) that once manufactured their goods in England they should continue to manufacture in England. 
To give a non-clothing related example my pool cues are made in Canada. However when the company that makes my cues moved its factory to Taiwan, making the staff who had worked for them since the beginning redundant, I was very unhappy and have only bought "new old stock" Canadian-made cues from them since.

I believe that companies should remain true to their roots and if they move offshore to save money then they will certainly lose my custom as well. The quality may be the same but, to me, that isn't the whole point at all.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

Leather man said:


> It is good to have you on board Tricker. You'll find quite few "shoe nuts" here! Its great to have some inside info.
> 
> Are you saying that Edward Green and Lobb are in fact no better than Trickers C&J, Church's etc - in terms of quality? Also it would appear that the implication of your comment is that Loake are also as good as the rest if you guys are sourcing the same materials and using the same methods of construction. I wonder if some of us have been paying too much for our shoes! :icon_pale:


EG and Lobbs shoes are more traditionally made than ours, they are bedlasted, pulled on by hand, Lobbs make 100 pairs per day, EG less, something between 20 and 50 per day, there are more man hours going into their shoes, more hand work at lasting, and a lot more time spent on finishing them after the shoe is constructed, they are more likely to use only the most expensive leathers as they can sell more of these at higher prices due to their name, and hand lasting methods, so yes, they are using better leathers than say 50% of other shoes being made elsewhere, but the price offsets this, the others are using these materials for their top lines only.

When you last by hand you can use more delicate leathers, if you put that same leather into a machine laster, you are inevitably going to have some damages, which costs money, so a more durable leather is used, this work isnt suitable for a lot of the bigger manufacturers who make more pairs per day to fulfill orders, its really only for lobbs and greens to make. We make 200 pairs a day, C&J over 400 pairs a day, churches similar, its just not practical for us to make this shoe on a regular basis. A hand lasted shoe is far superior to a machine lasted shoe, it gives a much better feather, enabling a much closer stitch and trim, and is an artform, the true skill of shoe making that hasnt changed for hundreds of years.

An example of why some brands are cheaper than others is that most of the cheaper lines are stitched aloft, where the groove is cut into the sole as it is rounded, and then stitched into the groove, if the shoe is channelled it is slit when rounded, then opened on another machine, stitched , then solutioned inside the channel, then rubbed down when dry, also 90% of our channel have a 'london waist' which is bevelled, and more time is taken to build this up, then the finished sole will be hand inked in a fancy design, obviously the cost of these man hours have to be passed onto the customer.

That pair of loakes posted is an example of this, they are stitched aloft with basic wheeled design on the bottom, its much faster to make. Also some companies have to lower prices to stay in business, the shoe trade is dire nowadays, in years to come there will only be the likes of lobbs and greens left that are made in england, we closed one of our english shops the other year, not enough business in the UK, most of our work is for Japan, same as a few others, luckily for us they are absolutely crazy about english shoes. Ive already been made redundant once, some guys i work with have had it twice, experience is nearly non existent now when looking for workers as people are unwilling to risk redundancy in their later years. Ive had to be loaned out to Lobbs before to do some sewing for them after hours when their guy left to go work at greens, and last year C&J were prepared to take someone off the street to teach welt sewing, the average age of the workers in some places is 55, so its not looking good.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

tricker said:


> EG and Lobbs shoes are more traditionally made than ours, they are bedlasted, pulled on by hand, Lobbs make 100 pairs per day, EG less, something between 20 and 50 per day, there are more man hours going into their shoes, more hand work at lasting, and a lot more time spent on finishing them after the shoe is constructed, they are more likely to use only the most expensive leathers as they can sell more of these at higher prices due to their name, and hand lasting methods, so yes, they are using better leathers than say 50% of other shoes being made elsewhere, but the price offsets this, the others are using these materials for their top lines only.
> 
> When you last by hand you can use more delicate leathers, if you put that same leather into a machine laster, you are inevitably going to have some damages, which costs money, so a more durable leather is used, this work isnt suitable for a lot of the bigger manufacturers who make more pairs per day to fulfill orders, its really only for lobbs and greens to make. We make 200 pairs a day, C&J over 400 pairs a day, churches similar, its just not practical for us to make this shoe on a regular basis. A hand lasted shoe is far superior to a machine lasted shoe, it gives a much better feather, enabling a much closer stitch and trim, and is an artform, the true skill of shoe making that hasnt changed for hundreds of years.
> 
> ...


Tricker - thank you for a wonderfully full answer. Both interesting and depressing! What a bleak future stares us in the face! We often talk on these fora about how desparately sad it is that men today are not interested in quality and even men with much money , like a friend of mine on the Board of Sainsburys buy cheap cheap shoes. I wonder if someone can turn the tide? I think Tim Little and Jeffery/West ( very modern I know ) have tried ( JW are made at Cheaney I believe) but do you think it is not enough to encourage a revival in interest in English shoes?


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

That *is* quite depressing!

Tricker (welcome, and thanks for joining the group by the way!), do any of the shoemakers offer internships or similar training geared towards getting youth interested in the craft? The reason why I am asking is that in Canada we're facing a serious shortage of skilled tradespeople, and in response several occupational councils and other organisations have designed promotional campaigns and other activities aimed specifically at youth, to educate them about the opportunities. I'd be curious to know whether such activities might be feasible?

There might be real potential in showing people that shoemaking isn't just a job, but an opportunity to craft something truly beautiful that can last a long time - sort of a way for the craftsperson to be immortalised, after a fashion. Just a thought.

Geoff


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

adrian07 said:


> If my memory serves me, I believe them to be Indian/British, not British.


The most important traditional shoe on the British market then.

I had a look in a few shoe shops today. The Lobb shop on Jermyn Street had an Oxford which again set me thinking that it is very difficult to tell, by sight, the difference between these shoes in a black.

I also looked in Trickers. They had a Belgrave in the window that was an unusual beige colour rather than a tan.

C&J had some good stuff in the Burlington arcade and Jermyn Street. I am trying to convince myself I need an Aintree in black, but it may be a bit too subtle.

Earlier in New Bond Street I was looking at RM Williams craftsman boots. I know they are wholecut but I am not sure about the leather quality. I am even more uncertain about the size I would need. Lots of advice on Style forum about going up a size and down a width. I did not try a pair, as I was not ready to buy, but I looked at the veal calf, kangaroo and standard craftsman. Not much difference between a tan and a dark tan. Chestnut was a lot different.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Check out the comprehensive RM Williams thread that Sator started. It will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## spectre (May 12, 2007)

I STRONGLY suggest against this. They sell for regular retail at this shop - about $A850. You'll save nearly half by buying C and J through Pediwear.co.uk (great online store - ships within a week and you don't pay VAT) or plal.com. I also find these two people arrogant and unpleasant.



Lord Berners said:


> They may be a little out of your price range, but I STRONGLY suggeset you go to 'American Tailors' (68 Bourke Street, next to Pelligrini's) and speak to Tony or Sebastian, They stock Crockett and Jones shoes and although they only have the more expensive 'Handgrade' line on the shelf, they can order in anything from the C&J Catalouge. They are far and away the best shoes you are going to find in Melbourne.
> 
> I own a number of C&J handgrades and I am very, very happy with them.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

Geoff Gander said:


> That *is* quite depressing!
> 
> Tricker (welcome, and thanks for joining the group by the way!), do any of the shoemakers offer internships or similar training geared towards getting youth interested in the craft? The reason why I am asking is that in Canada we're facing a serious shortage of skilled tradespeople, and in response several occupational councils and other organisations have designed promotional campaigns and other activities aimed specifically at youth, to educate them about the opportunities. I'd be curious to know whether such activities might be feasible?
> 
> ...


There is a city and guilds, NVQ scheme, it was started about 13 years ago now, I was the first person to take the course and helped the assessors set a lot of the tests, that was when i was working at Lotus who produced the thomas bostock and technic shoe company lines after they closed down. I was in the local newspaper when i passed it, they only had 2 stages then, now a third has been introduced and my friend who does the bespokes upstairs just passed level 3, he completed it in 4 months and its a 12 month course, unfortunately these qualifications dont mean anything to the employers, experience is everything.

Locals see factories close down, everybody is going to university to get a ten a penny IT degree and nobody is interested in learning the trade, the other thing that puts people off is that when your fresh into the trade, you start on the bottom procedures at low pay and if there is no training scheme offering different grades of pay when fully trained, you dont get the opportunity to better yourself quickly, having to wait for somebodys retirement to get the chance to learn a new skill. I was lucky, 12 months into the job I was trained on Toe lasting due to an impending retirement, from there I worked my way around the room, off my own back when I got ahead on my job, learning every single procedure in the making room from the old boys doing them, also a couple in the finishing room, I am now one of the highest skilled operatives in the town and could get a job in any place due to ex managers and supervisors working in nearly every factory in town, I earn a top wage in the trade, I quickly realised this was the only way to get the money. I work with guys twice my age who dont even have 1/10 the skills i have, they have done 1 procedure only their entire working life. Every job apart from lasting is simple muscle memory and knowledge of setting up the machine for different types of work, people have different learning curves and Ive had to give up on a few young guys when training them as it was producing too many rejects, if the money isnt there, people leave to better their financial situation. There is a few guys on the 4 top jobs in making who also wont train others, they see it as a threat to their own job security, when redundancies come round, if you are the only guy there who can do a major operation you are not going anywhere, its also less competition for the same job in another place.

Its sad because skills are lost this way.

One good thing about knowing the trade is you get a lot of points in the emigration scheme to Australia as shoe making is listed as a highly sought after skill, and to be honest it is something im considering in the future, my cousin just emigrated there last year.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Tricker that is even more depressing! It sounds as though the managers of the shoe factories are not interested in training and staff development! If so no wonder the shop floor staff aren't either! It all sounds rather short sighted on the part of the Directors and Senior Managers - akin to what killed off most of British Industry in the 1980s ( plus other factors too).


One of your posts raised another question in my mind. As you say, cheaper shoes use open stiching on the soles - you seem to imply this is a sign of a cheaper shoe, yet Crockett and Jones use open stiching on their soles. It is only their Handgrade collection that uses closed channel stiching - well, you know this anyway. My point is this: Are you saying that C&J benchgrade are cheap shoes ( not price but quality) because of this - earlier you said they were very well made shoes. Forgive my confusion, but I would find it really helpful if you could clarify this.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

*a question for Tricker*

Tricker - please would you give your opinion on Church's shoes. You will become aware that there is from time to time hot debate on whether they are any good or not. Most people here think they are not up to much and we would be much better going to C&J on the basis that the opinon here is that they are better made and cheaper. You'll be glad to know that Trickers are normally well thought of too!

I like Church's shoe myself but again a bit of inside info and opinion would be very interesting.

I am sorry to be another person hijacking this thread and I promise not to do it again!! - but I hope you all can see that my question kind of follows on from the general drift of discussion.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

Leather man said:


> Tricker that is even more depressing! It sounds as though the managers of the shoe factories are not interested in training and staff development! If so no wonder the shop floor staff aren't either! It all sounds rather short sighted on the part of the Directors and Senior Managers - akin to what killed off most of British Industry in the 1980s ( plus other factors too).
> 
> One of your posts raised another question in my mind. As you say, cheaper shoes use open stiching on the soles - you seem to imply this is a sign of a cheaper shoe, yet Crockett and Jones use open stiching on their soles. It is only their Handgrade collection that uses closed channel stiching - well, you know this anyway. My point is this: Are you saying that C&J benchgrade are cheap shoes ( not price but quality) because of this - earlier you said they were very well made shoes. Forgive my confusion, but I would find it really helpful if you could clarify this.


C&J do 50/50 channel and stitched aloft, I nearly took a job I was offered there 2 years ago, but was offered a raise to stay at Trickers so didnt, my dad works there, their lasting is the best I've seen done on a machine, they have a state of the art toe laster, its an incredible piece of machinery. Anyway, the reason a grooved sole shoe is cheaper is because it doesn't involve as many operations to make, the sole doesnt need to be soaked for a long time, and nobody has to stand there for half a day meticulously solutioning adhesive into the channel and doing the very tiring work of rubbing them back down on a spinning wheel, the workers are paid less as a result and the saving is passed on to the customer, it has no reflection whatsoever on the quality of the upper or lasting, the speed at which their shoes is made is impressive, their sole stitcher flies round the shoe at twice the speed of ours because their work is perfectly made, you have to remember that us shoe makers are paid via a piece work bonus system so everything we do has a value to us and the company, they pay us more per pair of channel than stitched aloft.

What you say about the management not being interested in training, so true, they dont care until it actually happens that they need somebody, they generally have no experience of the making of the shoe and believe that tom, dick or harry from the local job centre can learn it in a week, its a joke, i knew more about making shoes than my factory manager does now when i was 25, he is 63, and believes it to be the easiest thing in the world :crazy: My supervisor has never made a welted shoe in his life, he worked at toe-tectors for 30 years making safety boots, completely different.

Churches do quite well, I havent been in there for a number of years, I cant say too much about them, you probably see more of their shoes than I do, from my point of view as a maker, its lasted decent, would make my job easier, my point of view of the shoe is from the bottom up, I handle them upside down all day, I take no notice of the uppers, thats lastings responsibility, I go on how well made the shoe is, as like I say we all use pretty much the same components, difference in color is usually down to burnishing and creams added in the shoe room where the women work before its boxed.

I would take a C&J shoe over any apart from lobbs or greens though, thats my professional opinion on quality of making.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

Groover said:


> Many thanks for your insights, most helpful.
> 
> Could you advise which range of your shoes have closed channel soles, I've seen various pictures of certain styles, some do, some don't.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


sorry, i forgot this one, in answer to your question, ALL our light shoes have a channel sole, we only do stitched aloft grooved work on a light shoe if it is for the sale, we dont do too many of these. Any shoe with a double leather sole and split reverse storm welt is stitched aloft, the split toe loafers with a standard beaded storm welt are channel, its impossible to channel a rubber sole. I cant list all our styles, we call them by the last shape and type of shoe, channel, heavy, rubber, crepe or vibram, we like to keep it simple :icon_smile_big:
Our site doesnt list hardly any of the shoes we make so I cant copy paste from there im afraid


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Re Tricker ;

Amazing contribitions !
F.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm impressed. So much discussion, lots of information.
I'm reluctant to buy online for shoes. I really think you need to try them. Even that's not a guarantee, you really need to be able to wear a pair of shoes for a day before really knowing if they will suit your feet.

My Florshiem Imperials which felt good in the store are turning out to be a painful wear if I have them on for more then a few hours or do any sort of walking in them.
That's not the shoes fault, more my foot shape.

McClouds in Melbourne also produce their own brand and so have some flexibility in changes to fit. They come in around the same price as Loakes.

I asked about Loakes as they just about fall into my price range and I thought perhaps that English brand shoes might offer more sizing options then some brands.

In fact when I was speaking with the salesman at McClouds they told me that using a Brannock device these days really only gives them a very basic starting size to work from as shoes (like most clothes these days) vary so much in the way they interprete their size numbers.

Mychael


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

mipcar said:


> I'm reluctant to buy online for shoes. I really think you need to try them. Even that's not a guarantee, you really need to be able to wear a pair of shoes for a day before really knowing if they will suit your feet.
> Mychael


Hello,
I totally agree with you and sympathise with your situation. I am not in the position of having limited shoe brands to try in my local area, seeing as I live in England, but I am in a similar position when it comes to other non-clothing related issues and it is very frustrating.

Perhaps you could try on some Crockett and Jones shoes in the shop in your own country, making a note of which lasts fit you the best and then get in touch with the Northampton Factory shop which sells the seconds for around £120 a pair and does mail order. Likewise if you could find a dealer for Church, Cheaney, Tricker's or Sanders etc then you could work your size out and then save a lot of money by then ordering online when you are reasonably sure that they will fit. Also I am not sure about how effective this actually is but C&J say that if you send them a tracing of your feet they can work out which shoes would give you the best fit from that.

By the way I also sympathise is terms of shoes fitting in the shop but not afterwards. That has happened to me on far too many occasions.

Hope this might help a bit,
Chris.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I can vouch for the professionalism of C&J's staff. I mailed my foot tracings to Mr. Huqstable and he sent me a listing of my sizes in all the lasts I indicated (turns out I'm a 9 1/2 in just about everything, even the 337). He even apologised for the delay in getting back to me. It's a real shame we don't see that level of servce very often anymore.

Geoff


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry to divert this thread back from trickers to Loakes, but this is the place to post...

Got my Exeters and Burfords now, and they are brilliant. Size American feet - 13, ordered british size 12, and they fit perfectly. I can't believe how comfortable they are! So I ordered the Chukkas and suede Poseidon's from the seconds/sales at Herring shoes.

They got me. Loakes, at least initially, are the best dress shoes I have gotten in terms of look and feel. In time I might be disappointed with longevity or comfort when walking for miles, dancing, etc. 

Herring included shoe bags, a shoe horn from Herring, and shoe polishes in the appropriate color also under the Herring brand name. Slick. 

Apologies to the Brits who want full-Brit manufacture, but I am more concerned about product quality, comfort and style. And I live in America.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Fair enough! Enjoy your shoes for many years to come! Herrings do offer very good customer service I agree.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I see that my friends at Sky Valet in Washington, DC will soon be carrying the Loake 1880 line of shoes:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I noticed that the Savoy brogue wasn't part of the collection. That's too bad, as it is quite an attractive shoe.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Ive ordered a pair of Loake kempton tan leather chukka boots? Does anyone have a pair of these and how do you rate them?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

I had bought a pair online, but returned them. I couldn't stand the poor leather quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought an up-spec'ed Loake from Herring Shoes recently and has been very impressed as I felt its been rather value for money.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

trolperft said:


> I had bought a pair online, but returned them. I couldn't stand the poor leather quality.


This has worried me.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Just re-read trickers posts.

He was a top quality poster. I wonder how he is getting on with his new employer ?

I did think he was occasionally revealing too much inside information for his own good though.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Just re-read trickers posts.
> 
> He was a top quality poster. I wonder how he is getting on with his new employer ?
> 
> I did think he was occasionally revealing too much inside information for his own good though.


Trickers posts were excellent, gave us all an interesting insight to life in Northampton.

The disappointing thing was that someone from this forum emailed his line manager to 'enlighten him' to his posts.

However, it didn't do any damage as he ended up at Edward Green.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Groover said:


> Trickers posts were excellent, gave us all an interesting insight to life in Northampton.
> 
> The disappointing thing was that someone from this forum emailed his line manager to 'enlighted him' to his posts.
> 
> However, it didn't do any damage as he ended up at Edward Green.


I did not know that. What a toe rag!


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a pair of the Loake 202's, amd I love them. I wear them everyday to the office.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> Just re-read trickers posts.
> 
> He was a top quality poster. I wonder how he is getting on with his new employer ?
> 
> I did think he was occasionally revealing too much inside information for his own good though.


Hello,
Tricker is still posting away happily over on SF under a different username (Imakeyourshoes I believe). He now works for Edward Green.

Hope this helps,
Chris.

OOPS Sorry Groover! You beat me to it!!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> Tricker is still posting away happily over on SF under a different username (Imakeyourshoes I believe). He now works for Edward Green.


Thanks. 17 good posts on SF.

At least he still posts despite being grassed up.


----------



## tricker (Feb 9, 2008)

ha, so much for anonymity, well it wasnt too hard to work out anyway.
I don't know if I was grassed up or inadvertantly found out, doesnt matter anyway, the sun shines out my arse didn't you know, ha

I have nothing to moan about nowadays, I liked working at Trickers, despite the gripes, they're part of work, nothing compares to my new job though, its idyllic for someone making shoes for a living


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

tricker said:


> I have nothing to moan about nowadays, I liked working at Trickers, despite the gripes, they're part of work, nothing compares to my new job though, its idyllic for someone making shoes for a living


A man who is happy in his work. :icon_smile:

I got my first pair of Trickers the other day - a Robert Tramper in cordovan leather. I really like them.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

How would you rate them (1880 series) compared to AE shoes? Below or above? What about Trickers and Grenson shoes? Above AE, even or below as far as construction and quality goes.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I've worn my Loake 1880 Kempton, Burford II, and Exeters a lot this past year and love them. They rate along the lines of AE but actually fit me better and are more comfortable than AEs I wear--that might just be me, my feet, and not the manufacture. So far they are quite durable.

And they are extremely attractive for the price.

People have had snits about them for a variety of reasons, but I find little merit in the negative critiques so far aside from the Indian manufacture which is merely a geography problem and not a quality problem as I see it.


----------

